# Ur crates



## paynee's (Jan 29, 2013)

Hi everyone  just wondering how u hav ur crates set up!! I'm trying to change mine around coz it just doesn't feel perfect  I want my girls 2 b really happy warm & comfy of a night!!! Especially with winter coming, it's really cold in my house!!! Would love to hear or see any tips u have 
Thanks  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

I don't crate, my chi sleeps with me, but we do crate train fosters. I always make sure they have a lot of blankets to burrow in, which is super important for chis, a toy or two (unless they are prone to shredding them and could get hurt), and a water dish.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

No crate here either but when I got KC she was in a playpen for a bit which helped with he pee pad training and also to slowly get Dexter to like her


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

I use a travel type carrier. Actually, we have several. One is kind of small, not really small as it is not very tall. We use that one for transporting while in the car. Hubby tried holding him several times when he was young, but he shook terribly! Put him in the crate and he stopped! So, even when we go to work, only 4 miles, he is in his crate. He just curls up in it and you dont even know he's there!

Then we have a larger one for home. He sleeps in his crate at night. No more dogs on the bed! I like to be comfortable when I sleep! Besides, when we had 3 dogs at the same time, they all slept in bed with us! Just a queen size, and they weren't all chis! One of them ended up having a seizure on our bed, so no more dogs in bed!

Angel really loves his crate! It took him maybe, 3 days, to get comfortable with it!


----------



## Lola's mom 2013 (Aug 25, 2010)

I don't crate Lola when we rescued her she would only stay in the crate and never come out that's all she knew she was kept in a crate by her previous owner 24 hours a day. She sleeps with me and has never had an accident so we did not use one for that reason. If you are housebreaking I would use one.


----------



## paynee's (Jan 29, 2013)

Diamond is crate training, pearl is good all day, but not always of a night. My girls only go into their crate when I go to bed  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

Whats your set up like at the moment Paynee's?


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

We have 6 built in crates & in them are beds & a fleece blanket. They're only in there at night though....


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

MChis said:


> We have 6 built in crates & in them are beds & a fleece blanket. They're only in there at night though....


Built in crates? Are they like built in cabinets- attached to the wall? Would you mind posting a pic, if you have one? I think that's a cool idea!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Rune (Nov 17, 2012)

We have a sheepskin crate bed and a chew toy that is swapped out each day

The crates are right next to each other so they can see one another


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

I stopped using crates for a while until i dicided to keep Simone. All the wire ones are folded up and put away as i still dont really use them, but the only ones i still use are the ones that double for an end table for the couch...



















They are more of a play house to them, than anything else...lol


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

pupluv168 said:


> Built in crates? Are they like built in cabinets- attached to the wall? Would you mind posting a pic, if you have one? I think that's a cool idea!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Yeah...you can sort of see them here. And the last pic is when my hubby first put them in so the entire thing wasn't completely finished.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Gosh--Heather that is adorable !! 

To the origina question....Rico has an electric blanket on a big chair with a a bed on that for when it is cold....and at night he sleeps in bed with people...


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Ike sleeps with me, I use the crate when we go somewhere, I don't let him have free run of the house when we are not home. Forgot to say, he has a thick blanket in there and also a sleeping sack to crawl into for warmth.


----------



## bubbles61 (Oct 20, 2010)

I don't crate any more, my chi has a cat igloo bed, and she just goes off to bed when she's tired a Nd then waits till I wake up which is about 9am (lazy I know) x


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

No crates here either. 3 sleep with me, one in her playpen. When they were puppies I used a playpen for times when I couldn't supervise.


----------



## bubbles61 (Oct 20, 2010)

I think mine would have a heart attack if I put her in a crate now!! I can leave her for 8 hours at a tym (rear occasion) and no accidents!! Xx


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Jaxx never uses his crate anymore. When he was younger he used it a lot and it was his safe place. I always had blankets and toys inside his crate when he did use it though


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Guess I should add too that I have 2 that sleep in a crate at night...1 (who sleeps with us at night) who is crated when we're gone because she climbs gates/pens. Two who are in pens at night and when I'm gone (the younger 2). The rest of the time they all have free run of the house. We currently only use 2 of the 6 crates in our built in crate system. LOL There was a time when we used them all but...my pups have gotten older & more reliable. Happens I guess.  But I use 2 for keeping my grooming supplies & there maybe a time when I need them. But at least they're pretty even if we're not using them. hehe


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

MChis said:


> Guess I should add too that I have 2 that sleep in a crate at night...1 (who sleeps with us at night) who is crated when we're gone because she climbs gates/pens. Two who are in pens at night and when I'm gone (the younger 2). The rest of the time they all have free run of the house. We currently only use 2 of the 6 crates in our built in crate system. LOL There was a time when we used them all but...my pups have gotten older & more reliable. Happens I guess.  But I use 2 for keeping my grooming supplies & there maybe a time when I need them. But at least they're pretty even if we're not using them. hehe


I love your crate setup!! That looks awesome


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## paynee's (Jan 29, 2013)

This is my new crate. I'm going to get the girls 1 bigger bed 2 share as most mornings they r all cuddled up in 1 bed!! I can't decide which 1 thou!!! Either the pink fuzzyard 1, they r good quality & wash well!! Or the snooza cow print 1??? My room is black white & pink! Their crate is next to my bed  I'm also thinking about getting them a wooded slat mat to put under their bed to lift them off the cold floor! & I they will hav a mat in the other end once it's colder & diamond is a bit more reliable  
View attachment 15338



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mrs.J. (Nov 29, 2012)

Our puppy crates are under the end tables at either end of the couch. Neither of our pups are fixed, so we keep a diaper-thing on Luca in the day time and keep them seperately crated at night. Maybe once he's fixed (he has a bad marking problem, we just got him and the breeder kept the diaper-thing on 24/7 so they saw no need to correct him when he tried marking), and we have a doggie door, then we'll try letting them roam free at night. But yeah, for now the crates are under the end tables


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

Bailey just has a simple wire crate. She only uses it when we aren't home. Emmie isn't crated since she's trustworthy. Bailey gets bored and snoops lol. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## paynee's (Jan 29, 2013)

I hav been to the pet shop again today!! I'm thinking about getting the cow print one as it zips apart in about 4 different spots so its easy to wash! & it's made in Australia!! & then to find them a pretty (prob pink) soft rug !!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AmyQ (Feb 6, 2013)

MChis said:


> Yeah...you can sort of see them here. And the last pic is when my hubby first put them in so the entire thing wasn't completely finished.


I have been wanting to build something simular for a while, this has been perfect inspiration!


----------



## Tas (Apr 28, 2013)

I have clyde in a pet taxi at night, He used to sleep in a dog bed at night but since he's gotten older his bladder isnt that good anymore so he would go to the bathroom in my room at night while I was sleeping, For some reason he doesnt let me know when he has to go if Im sleeping


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

I never crated chico even when he was a baby. He slept with me since he was 8 weeks old. and always had free range of the house. But I always liked the play pan idea. Not to leave him there but to put all his things in one place so my living room wont be a mess and his stuff in every corner. But at least i got to use it with Lily my Cat. 

Anyway I went back to find a pic here it is.


----------



## paynee's (Jan 29, 2013)

Chico's Mum said:


> I never crated chico even when he was a baby. He slept with me since he was 8 weeks old. and always had free range of the house. But I always liked the play pan idea. Not to leave him there but to put all his things in one place so my living room wont be a mess and his stuff in every corner. But at least i got to use it with Lily my Cat.
> 
> Anyway I went back to find a pic here it is.


I like that! It looks great!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

Thank you. This was taken about 4 years ago. And when i was looking at the stuff inside i realise i still have all of it and using it. hehe 

If the litter tray was not there there well be more room to play.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

My chi's LOVE their playpens! They sleep in their crates, which are in the pens, alot. One of the crates has pads (sheepskin, and a cat bed) on top of it, and my chi loves to sleep up there.


----------



## swimmom511 (Apr 18, 2013)

*I too rarely crate*

Coco is the one who gets crated more often just because she is the biggest and gets into things more. Her crate is set up with her blanket and a toy. At the most, she is crated for 2 hrs once or twice a week. Mojo was kept in a crate before we got him, so the only time he has every had the crate door shut was when we traveled and we to McDonalds to eat. His travel carrier is set up with a sherpa baby blanket. Ours sleep with us and pretty much roam the house when not with us. But there is usually somebody with them. Ester is has not been in a crate in our house, but she has been confined to my son's bedroom when he was at school. She has her bed, sherpa blanket and food and water bowl.


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

Our girls sleep with us in bed, but we have a crate open and available at all times in our room. Often Izzie goes in there cuz she's kind of a loner sometimes. We have it in our closet.


----------



## Blazer (Feb 8, 2008)

I only crate when I'm not home home. My pups sleep with me at night. Blaze is kind of my security blanket lol. She'll be 6 in september and I have only spent 2 nights with out her and that was because I was in the hospital. Needles to say I didnt get any sleep thoughs nights. 
I have a nice blanket in each kennel, and a water bowl. When I leave they get their kong, which has something yummy and frozen in it. Both kids love their kennels they go in there from time to time through out the day.


----------

